# What would be your perfect Valentines day?



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

Just for fun, what would you do/like your wife to do on Valentines day? As outrageous as you like or as simple as a home cooked steak and bottle of wine.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

A day at the spa sans kids, by myself ... ALONE.

That would be my perfect V-day... but I'm a miserable bish lately...


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

No kids. No dog. A good movie I wanted to see. One of my favorite home cooked meal...or out for sushi (her choice. whatever music or alcohol she wants. That doesn't make any difference for me)

Half an hour of a more than half hearted massage (my wife is good in many MANY ways...but she sucks at massages.)

A long wet sloppy bj to completion. 

Half time.

Sex.

Men are really that simple. Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Men ARE simple!

As long as the day ended in sex, the rest of the day could be anything at all!


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

Honestly for once in my life I would like to come home to something nice. My wife and I have never really celebrated Valentines as a holiday because we share the view that it's really just all about money. This year however we decided it would be nice to show each other how much we love each other, it's a nice reminder. 

Anyway, in the past I have always done the traditional stuff (Just in general not necessarly for Vday) .. Flowers, candles, dinner, baths, taking out to dinner, spas, etc. 

For once in my marriage I would like to feel that love come from her!


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

I banned Valentines day in the first year of our relationship for pretty much the same reason. Compulsory romance holds no appeal for me. This year I thought I would break with tradition but if ordering pizza, playing a few pc games and then having sex is already perfect maybe I shouldn't bother :scratchhead:


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Toffer said:


> As long as the day ended in *good, enthusiastic *sex, the rest of the day could be anything at all!


Fixed that.

It's all about giving. If he wants to spank your ass on video games, have at it! But add unsolicited BJs.

Compulsory romance and sex is stressful. Just have fun. The sex will come.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

If I let him win how will he improve?


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Spend fifteen minutes reading the Ladies Lounge.. You wont care about Valentines day ever again.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I asked SO and he said his ideal day would be spent naked in bed with me I replied "so in other words you want our typical Sunday on Valentines day?" he said "well you can put on some red lipstick and some red lingerie to make it festive"

 lol


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Our wedding anniversary is just a few days before valentines day... so we just celebrate our marriage. BUT H does look forward to March 14th....


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Honestly as long as she is happy with the day I am. I've always felt is was a woman's holiday.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My perfect Valentines Day was 14 years ago when my hubby proposed to me at a very busy nice restaurant.

Now we make it fun for the kids.


----------



## rooman6 (Feb 7, 2013)

I would like to come home from work and find my wife alone in the house wearing something sexy. I would want to make love to her and then take a nice long hot shower. That would make my day perfect. :smthumbup:


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

mildlyperplexed said:


> If I let him win how will he improve?


That's funny!

Okay...tell him every time he wins, he gets a hummer. Every time you win, you two have sex.

It's a win win...but I bet his game improves.

If you REALLY love him, give him some odds...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I ordered an a capella quartet(barbershop?) for last year. I had scheduled them the year before. They were going to go to her place of business and sing a few really old songs about love and deliver some flowers. I was then going to take her to dinner and have some chocolate covered strawberries for her. Then I was hoping for sex. 

Unfortunately, I had to cancel all of that.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

JCD said:


> That's funny!
> 
> Okay...tell him every time he wins, he gets a hummer. Every time you win, you two have sex.
> 
> ...


Nooo I'm his training partner for the next tournament, that sort of incentive would encourage all sorts of meta.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

As with all holidays, it's just an excuse to be festive, and in this case, flirty and festive 

The perfect V day for me would be an all day tease but I wonder what we're going to do really as my wife and I are still seperated even if reconciling.


----------



## cowboy1 (Nov 22, 2012)

My perfect valentine's day would be my wife finally doing that sexual thing that she's always refused to do. Just saying . . .


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My perfect time happened last year. We went to a cabin in the woods that had an outdoor hot tub. We spent two days naked in front of the fireplace reading, making love, in the hot tub, making love, playing games, making love, watching movies, making...you get the picture! 

This year my wife has a new job and we can't get away so to speak her love language, acts of service, I am going to finish a remodeling project for her. Oh yes, and make love.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

The perfect day,

For Me
No alarm clock,
No commute,
No ten hour shift,
No phone calls / e-mails in the evening,
No kids (send them to nanny)

For my Wife,
No alarm clock,
No rushing to get the kids up / dressed / fed,
No school run,
No cooking / cleaning,
No phone calls in the evening.

Just a day for the two of us to spend together without the cares of daily life intruding.

FAT CHANCE


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Sharing it with someone who respected me.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

As much as I loooove my 2 little boys ..... I'd enjoy an entire day alone with my wife in bed making love all day !!! Of course it's all dependent on ummmmmmm whether or not i can still keep a hardon or continue to get a hardon all day ??

I have a feelin' if my wife and i were to start our V-Day like this ...... we'd probably be picking up her boys by lunch time ahem ahem haaaaa !?!?!


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet! She handed me $200 and said go to the casino and play poker! Yeah baby.


----------

